# Es justo rodar 29 donde hay 26 ????



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

​Hace unos dias pude ver mi amigo David, al cual ya tenia tiempo de no verlo, le pregunte acerca de su ultima carrera (segunda carrera como novato) Me dijo que habia superado su tiempo y que habia quedado dentro de los primeros 15 lugares - creo que la carrera fue de alrededor the 50 participantes- A lo cual lo felicite, aun asi no lo vi muy contento, y le pregunte si habia algo que lo molestaba, me contesto que los primeros lugares habian sido ciclistas que usaban 29. Me conmento que sentia que no era justo que se mezclaran 26 y 29, ya que las 29 tienen ventaja sobre las 26 en carreras.

​Yo he rodado con muchos grupos con 29 y he notado las ventajas y deventajas sobre las 26 ( siempre he tenido 26) de hecho tuve la oportunidad de un palomazo con una 29, suben como diablos y puedes notar como aceleran en campo abierto, en fin, pude haber mencionado muchas cosas, como que no se puede hacer una carrera marcado en los parametros de las bicis, tamanio, modelo, peso, por que tambien lo tendriamos que hacerlo para el ciclysta edad, peso, experiencia, skills, etc &#8230; y eso acabaria teniendo carreras individuales y ya no serian carreras &#8230;

o no ?

Bike, I mean bye


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Pues distinción por edades si hay, y es lo justo porque a mis 34 añotes ya no puedo competir con uno de 20. También se separan los bikers por habilidades y condición en las carreras (novatos, Intermedios, Elite)

lo que no sé (y esa es la pregunta que haces) es si sea justo rodar contra 29´s ya que no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlas, pero por lo que dices empiezo a creer que no lo es, ya que mencionas muchas ventajas de las 29 versus las 26, así que yo creo que si tendrían que competir separadas. Parece que ya había un tema como este y la pelea estuvo chida jajaja


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

yo ahorita tengo una 29 .. la primera que tengo con este rodado, llebo 8 meses con ella. 

No creo que en si .. sea un factor que la llanta de los que le ganen sea 29. Creo que mas bien fue su falta de preparacion (o la mejor preparacion de los 9ers) y su (OMG, una disculpa) falta de tecnica.

mi opinion ventajas 26
las 26 arrancan mejor en las salidas, para pocisionarte rapido en la vereda (factor muy importante en un acarrera de XC), las 26 en general bajan mejor (si tienes tecnica, para aprovechar el terreno para darte momentum). Las 26 son mas livianas para trepar (si la comparacion es pareja en cuanto a $$ se refiere). Las 26 son mejor en terrenos XC muy angostos con curvas muy cerradas (aunque cada ves los diseños de las 29es son mas manejables)

ventajas 29
Las 29 entre mas 'plano' este el terreno mas generan velocidad. Aqui es donde viene la cosa, puedes ser mejor decendiendo en una 29, si es que no tienes la tecnica adecuada para manejar una 26, ya que la 29 por su llantota te ayuda en la estabilidad y te ayuda a que no tienes la necesidad de elegir la mejor linea (vaya, como se dice, se comen todo). Tampoco es que sean mejor trepando, mas bien vuelvo a la tecnica, tienen mejor traccion por si solas, entonces si no estas acostumbrado a moverte en la bicicleta para aplicar traccion, entonces treparas mejor en una 29. 

Y hay otras ventajas y desventajas mas. Creo que a un corredor de experiencia media, le viene mejor una 29, y a un corredor mas experimentado, quiza se va a acomadar mejor en una 26 FS.

En mi caso, yo solo queria probar las 29, a mi me han ayudado en lo que yo mas batallo en las carreras, que son los partes planas, me cuesta mantener un paso pesado por largo tiempo en las partes planas. Digamos que en la trepada y en los decensos me defiendo bastante bien, pero en los planos no, y ahi si a sido ventaja. Como dicen, la mejor herramienta para el trabajo.

Ahora si volvemos al caso de tu amigo. Es muy probable que tambien, la pista que esta corriendo sea mas favorecedora para una 29. Y porque no, si le toca correr en una pista mas tecnica, seguramente le va a ir mejor.

Ahora, otra cosa, es que no se que bicicleta tenga tu amigo. Pero por lo regular el que tiene 29, trae una bicicleta de nivel medio para arriba (aunque ya empiezan a salir en paquetes mas economicos). Asi que quiza tambien sea ese otro factor, no es solo que sean 29es, sino que ademas son mejor bicicletas en general (componentes, cuadros e incluso, quiza podria ser hasta mas ligera que una 26 si esta armada adecuadamente $$$)


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

una cosa mas ... si nos vamos a las alturas .. jajaja

en etapas de World Cup hay bicicletas Gary Fisher corriendo desde hace 8 años. Este año por 1era ves (apenas) una bicicleta 29 (Epic) gano una etapa (bueno, varias gano el mismo corredor). En parte tambien porque ya hay mas corredores que se animan a correr en 29. 

En el nacional de USA de este año, de los 1eros 10 lugares, creo que habia 7 29ers. La 26 mejor colocada fue Adam Craig en 3er lugar en una Anthem. Pero los gringos ya las han aceptado mejor, que los corredores europeos. Ademas que casi todos los corredores gringos andan del 1.90 pa arriba.

Para donde va todo, es hacia el fin de las hardtails 26, ahi quiza si que es injusto. Para XC la eleccion es, si es rigida una 29er, o una FS de 26, y si te animas a lidiar con el peso y te acomadaste bien en una 29, pero no quieres sacrificar confort, una FS 29er.

Que por cierto, es lo que me falta a mi calar y lo que sigue en mi lista .. la 29er FS


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo creo que si es 'justo'... si las reglas permiten rodada 29 para competir, y las reglas se aplican para todos, pues yo creo que es justo. Cada quien puede participar con la bici que piensa que mejor se adapte a su estilo y nivel técnico, y esto se aplica para todos. Si tu amigo piensa que no subió mas lugares por el tipo de bici que el usó, pues la verdad opino que debería valorar cambiar su bici por una 29. 

Ahora, yo creo que estar en los primeros lugares en una carrera de novatos es mas difícil, creo que hay mas variación en niveles que en categorías mas avanzadas, y se da mas los sandbaggers, pero este es mi punto de vista, y no he ido a ninguna carrera desde hace un buen.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

claro, claro .. lo mismo se podria decir de rigidas y dobles .. al final de cuentas es una carrera de bicicletas.

Se debe de escoger la bicicleta que uno cree (o sabe), que le va a ayudar mas a su desempeño como corredor. La cosa es que no podemos tener una bicicleta para cada tipo de salida que hacemos (bueno, yo no) asi que si la prioridad es correr, pues se tendra que conseguir una bike de corredor.

de echo yo veo mas desventaja en esos que andan corriendo carreras de XC en unas bicicletas tipo trail/all mountain de 28 o 30 libras


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ya sea que se trate de competir o simplemente de salir a rodar por ejercicio o diversión tanto una 26 como una 29 tienen sus ventajas y desventajas , ya se ha escrito mucho y comentado al respecto , la verdad es que en USA las 29 ya agarraron su paso , en Europa todavía no .

Quien sabe realmente que vaya a suceder , yo quisiera que sigan las dos y que cada quien escoja lo que a su conveniencia le funcione o una 27.5 también es opción.

No todo es miel sobre hojuelas para las 29 , muchos ciclistas que tempranamente se pasaron al lado de las 29 hace años ......están regresando a las 26 , por algo será .

Yo ya lo he comentado en varias ocasiones , independientemente del desempeño de una bici 29 o de las ventajas que podría tener sobre una 26 , a mi me detiene entrarle a una 29 simplemente el asunto estético, me explico :

Si yo tuviera la estatura de Rzozaya, de Mithrandir , de acvdo ,o de elmadaleno seguramente que desde hace años ya me habría comprado una bici 29 tanto hardtail como una full, pero con mi escasa estatura de 1.75 mts. yo me veo ridículo montado en una 29 , que conste que no digo que "todos se ven " , digo que yo , el espejo y las fotos no mienten y las opiniones también cuentan , no me quiero imaginar como se verán nuestros compañeros que andan en el rango del 1.60 mts. de estatura .

En mi "personal " punto de vista estéticamente las bicis 29 me parecen feas , no me gusta como se ven aún sin jinete , y con un jinete tirándole de mediano para chaparro simplemente se ven horrorochas y el binomio espantosamente desproporcionado .

Lastima que mi etapa de desarrollo y crecimiento ya terminó hace unos poquitos años , de tal forma que he perdido la esperanza de llegar de perdis al 1.80 y así comprarme una 29 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Ya hace algunos 4 años un competidor de la categoría Elite en XC, Oscar Campos (famosamente conocido como "El Furcio"), lo patrocinó Trek y en su momento le dieron una bicicleta rodado 29" con la que participó, si no me equivoco, durante 2 temporadas. Sus resultados fueron básicamente los mismos, de hecho hoy en día creo que ya regresó al rodado 26" (y también creo, sus mejores días han pasado). Es un mero ejemplo y no sería como para generalizar, pero creo que sí proporciona elementos como para pensar que el hecho de competir con bicicletas de rodado 29" no proporcionan claras e inmediatas ventajas sobre las bicis con rodado 26".

Igual ya alguien había comentado y coincido con ello, la categoría "novatos" ó "principiantes" es una categoría por demás heterogénea, donde hay cabida para muchas habilidades, capacidades, edades y mañas. O sea, puede verse un poco de todo, y así es difícil poder determinar si efectivamente las 29" son mejores _per se_ que las 26".


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

En el nacional de USA de este año, de los 1eros 10 lugares, creo que habia 7 29ers. La 26 mejor colocada fue Adam Craig en 3er lugar en una Anthem. Pero los gringos ya las han aceptado mejor, que los corredores europeos. Ademas que casi todos los corredores gringos andan del 1.90 pa arriba.

[/QUOTE]

Como tu dices " Los gringos ya la estan aceptando mejor" ....Este mercado esta creciendo muy fuerte y cada vez veo mas ciclistas manejando una 29. De hecho con el grupo que a veces ando, son muchos Filipinos, y por lo menos el 60 % han hecho el cambio.

Yo creo que las HT in 26 estan en peligro de extincion.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

RZOZAYA1969 ***Yo creo que si es 'justo'... si las reglas permiten rodada 29 para competir, y las reglas se aplican para todos
******

Tienes razon... las reglas se aplican para todos ... y cada quien debe estar preparado fisicamente y tener la mejor garra para competir


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*estetica !!!*



the last biker said:


> Yo ya lo he comentado en varias ocasiones , independientemente del desempeño de una bici 29 o de las ventajas que podría tener sobre una 26 , a mi me detiene entrarle a una 29 simplemente el asunto estético, me explico :
> 
> Si yo tuviera la estatura de Rzozaya, de Mithrandir , de acvdo ,o de elmadaleno seguramente que desde hace años ya me habría comprado una bici 29 tanto hardtail como una full, pero con mi escasa estatura de 1.75 mts. yo me veo ridículo montado en una 29 , que conste que no digo que "todos se ven " , digo que yo , el espejo y las fotos no mienten y las opiniones también cuentan , no me quiero imaginar como se verán nuestros compañeros que andan en el rango del 1.60 mts. de estatura .
> 
> ...


Lastbiker hablando de estetica WOW ....
​Y no eres el unico mucha gente dice que se ven raros ..( se acuerdan del clasico ninio que se montaba en las de panadero y ahi iba que nisiquiera se podia sentar por que no alcanzaba) 

​Por lo menos tu tienes 1.75 y que me dices de nosotros que estamos mas cerca del suelo 1.65 :madman: jajajaj aun asi conoci un ****** la semana pasada qeu mide como 1.60m (y creo que exagerao) estaba bien feliz en su 29 una Kona ..Yo no sabia que Kona producia 29 ...les digo el mercado de la 29 esta creciendo.

Bike, I mean bye


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*la ultima ....*

​ En una carrera el ciclista debe estar preparado y usar la bici que crea que la mejor para la ocacion ya sea 26 o 29 y que las reglas de las carreras se aplican para todas las bicis.

​Solo una pregunta, no estoy seguro y espero no regarla...hay una division dentro de las carreras en la cual solo se compite con single speed? si es asi .. no se supone que todos debes correr con las mismas reglas??

Bike, I mean bye


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Pues se ven raras por la falta de costumbre. Las bicis de montaña en general se veían raras hace 20 años. 
En cuanto a ser "injusto", no veo que sea mas injusto que el hecho de que algunos compiten con cuadros de carbón, otros con cuadros de titanio y otros con cuadros de aluminio. 
Cada quien se presenta a la competencia con lo que considere mas conveniente.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

> Yo no sabia que Kona producia 29 ...les digo el mercado de la 29 esta creciendo.
> 
> Bike, I mean bye


Ya tienen rato que sacaron la Kula 2-9.
su linea de 29ers es de las mas amplias. Hardtail de xc, ahora sacaron una Hardtail de All-mountain en 29, doble suspension para XC y doble suspension trail.

De hecho su entera linea de bicicletas es de las mas amplias

Yo conozco a Sarah Kaufmann, es la persona mas pequeña que he visto en una 29. Su bike es custom de Titanio, ella anda en el 1.60










Las 29ers ya no solo son para los altos, yo mido 1.74 y mi cuadro es medida M. Todavia hay uno mas chico de serie. Eso si, la altura de los cuernos no la puedes bajar mucho mas, la llanta hace que se vaya para arriba.

otra de las desventajas que me vienen a la mente de repente de las 29es. Se batalla mucho para hacer un manual, bueno, por lo menos yo es la 1era bicicleta en la que no puedo encontrar el punto de equilibrio en una llanta, ahora, no es un recurso necesario en el trail, es solo para farolear jaja. Ademas que con la medida de la llanta se necesita menos de el lebantar la llanta para pasar un determinado obstaculo.

Y una ventaja, sobre todo en carreras de XC. Te permite administrar un poco mas tu energia, no se tiene que estar tan activo en la bicicleta.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Por hay circulan rumores muy fuertes de que un futuro no muy lejano van a salir del olvido las 650b. Al parecer esta medida va a ser apoyada por las marcas europeas! ya veremos que nos depara el futuro


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

la verdad yo tengo 4 meses con mi hardtail 29 y comparando con mis fullsusp 26 la ventaja mayor es como sube, no hay por donde buscarle simplemente suben muy bien yo tengo mas de 9 años practicando mountain bike y tenido varias bicis y la 29 sube como cohete es la mejor bici que e tenido para escalar,pero mis bicis full susp me siguen encantando son muy comodas y bajas de maravilla, lo que no e tenido chance de probar bien es una 29er full susp tal vez ese sea el futuro porque ahora mismo en el terreno de las hardtails las 26 se estan quedando muy pero muy atras, de hecho casi todas las grandes compañias de bicis en sus lineas de hardtail estan metiendo mas 29 y menos 26 las ventas estan cargadas a la 29 totalmente,y no soy fan de las competencias pero e leido que casi todos los grandes ciclistas de cross country estan ganando carreras con 29ers


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Pues en Europa todavía se ve mucho mas 26 que 29. Basta ver las bicis mas vendidas en Chainreactioncycles para darse cuenta de las tendencias, aunque parece que la tendencia empieza a cambiar ya.
Me parece algo curioso que se haya tardado tanto, dado que para las alturas promedio, las 29 deberían ser mas aceptables por acá. Sea lo que sea, no es lo mismo "domar" una llanta 29 si se mide 170 y se pesan 75kg que si se mide 190 y se pesan 100kg.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

brunomu said:


> la verdad yo tengo 4 meses con mi hardtail 29 y comparando con mis fullsusp 26 la ventaja mayor es como sube, no hay por donde buscarle simplemente suben muy bien yo tengo mas de 9 años practicando mountain bike y tenido varias bicis y la 29 sube como cohete es la mejor bici que e tenido para escalar,pero mis bicis full susp me siguen encantando son muy comodas y bajas de maravilla, lo que no e tenido chance de probar bien es una 29er full susp tal vez ese sea el futuro porque ahora mismo en el terreno de las hardtails las 26 se estan quedando muy pero muy atras, de hecho casi todas las grandes compañias de bicis en sus lineas de hardtail estan metiendo mas 29 y menos 26 las ventas estan cargadas a la 29 totalmente,y no soy fan de las competencias pero e leido que casi todos los grandes ciclistas de cross country estan ganando carreras con 29ers


Buen Comentario !!!

Regresando a la pregunta original. Es justo rodar en una carrera de cross country de 26 con un 29? Si tomanos an ciclista que tiene un cierto desempenio con una 26 para despues lo pasamos a una 29 en la cual tiene un mejor desemplenio. Creo que si hay una ventaja ...pero aun asi no se si sea justo o no .....no me convence la idea de decir que es justo ..no por lo menos ahorita ..


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

twin said:


> Buen Comentario !!!
> 
> Regresando a la pregunta original. Es justo rodar en una carrera de cross country de 26 con un 29? Si tomanos an ciclista que tiene un cierto desempenio con una 26 para despues lo pasamos a una 29 en la cual tiene un mejor desemplenio. Creo que si hay una ventaja ...pero aun asi no se si sea justo o no .....no me convence la idea de decir que es justo ..no por lo menos ahorita ..


¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae una doble vs una con cuadro rígido? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae tubeless vs uno que trae cámara tradicional? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae una bici de 10 Kgs de peso vs uno que trae una bici de 14 Kgs de peso? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae frenos hidráulicos de disco vs uno que trae frenos tradicionales v-brake de cable? Sí, las hay. Pero ninguna de estas supuestas ventajas, incluyendo el tamaño de las ruedas, me parece que sea lo suficientemente importante como para considerar que influyan de manera definitiva en el resultado de una competencia. Ahora bien, si de lo que se trata es de acercarnos lo más posible a que las condiciones sean exactamente iguales para todos, y por tanto que la competencia sea más "justa", pues de entrada habría que pensar en que todos y cada uno de los corredores deberían rodar exactamente con el mismo modelo de bicicleta equipada con los mismos componentes...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

blatido said:


> ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae una doble vs una con cuadro rígido? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae tubeless vs uno que trae cámara tradicional? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae una bici de 10 Kgs de peso vs uno que trae una bici de 14 Kgs de peso? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae frenos hidráulicos de disco vs uno que trae frenos tradicionales v-brake de cable? Sí, las hay. Pero ninguna de estas supuestas ventajas, incluyendo el tamaño de las ruedas, me parece que sea lo suficientemente importante como para considerar que influyan de manera definitiva en el resultado de una competencia. Ahora bien, si de lo que se trata es de acercarnos lo más posible a que las condiciones sean exactamente iguales para todos, y por tanto que la competencia sea más "justa", pues de entrada habría que pensar en que todos y cada uno de los corredores deberían rodar exactamente con el mismo modelo de bicicleta equipada con los mismos componentes...


bien dicho, ahora bien si a tu amigo david se le hace injusto pues muy facil; que corra en una 29


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae una doble vs una con cuadro rígido? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae tubeless vs uno que trae cámara tradicional? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae una bici de 10 Kgs de peso vs uno que trae una bici de 14 Kgs de peso? Bajo ciertas circunstancias, sí las hay. ¿Hay ventajas de un corredor que trae frenos hidráulicos de disco vs uno que trae frenos tradicionales v-brake de cable? Sí, las hay. Pero ninguna de estas supuestas ventajas, incluyendo el tamaño de las ruedas, me parece que sea lo suficientemente importante como para considerar que influyan de manera definitiva en el resultado de una competencia. Ahora bien, si de lo que se trata es de acercarnos lo más posible a que las condiciones sean exactamente iguales para todos, y por tanto que la competencia sea más "justa", pues de entrada habría que pensar en que todos y cada uno de los corredores deberían rodar exactamente con el mismo modelo de bicicleta equipada con los mismos componentes...


Yo creo que algo justo es que las reglas se apliquen para todos y que los servicios ofrecidos por los organizadores sean iguales. Dentro de estas reglas, ya depende de cada quien escoger que bici cree que le va a funcionar mejor.

La elección de la bici también es una responsabilidad de cada quien sobre cual quiere rodar. Dentro de las posibilidades de cada quien, pero si quiero competir en XC, debo escoger una bici que creo que se adecue a mis gustos y terreno para las competencias, o si compito en DH igual. No creo que tenga que tener el mismo equipo que otro para que sea justa la competencia.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yo mido 1.75 y despues de rodar como 6 meses en 29er me pase a una 26 con rodados 650b, para mi y el terreno que usualmente ruedo ha sido una muy buena combinacion, pero ha final de cuentas una buena 26 funciona de maravilla.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

efuentes said:


> me pase a una 26 con rodados 650b


como?? o sea que a una bicicleta 26 le pusiste unas ruedas/llantas 650b?? atras tambien??

Se que a la mayoria de las suspensiones les puedes poner una rueda de 650b (aunque con eso te olvides de la garantia, en algunos casos, FOX por ejemplo) y que al hacer eso, en realidad es minimo lo que le afectas a la geometria de la bicicleta (entre10 y 15mm, dependiendo de la llanta). pero no sabia que hay cuadros 26, a los cual les puedes meter una rueda 650b

Cual cuadro tienes?? foto??


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

A cualquier cuadro que le quede una 26x2.5 le queda una 650x2.0 apretadita, aunque por lo general con la de enfrente obtienes la mayor parte de los beneficios. Yo traigo 650s en una Jamis dragon pro, use como 18 meses enfrente de una titus racerx y la ligera modificacion en la geometria a mi opinion mejoro la bici. Basicamente rueda casi como una 29er pero con la geometria de una 26. Saludos


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Corredor compitiendo con una Nicolai 29 en el campeonato estatal de Jalisco 2012, quedo 4 en elite


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Que deje de llorar*

Dile a tu amigo que no sea nena! A mi en lo personal me cuestan más las subidas empinadas en la 29 pues no aceleran tan rápido. Para bajar la diferencia es marginal, la única ventaja en mi opinión es en los planos.

No hay que culpar el equipo, generalmente es el motor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> pero no sabia que hay cuadros 26, a los cual les puedes meter una rueda 650b
> 
> Cual cuadro tienes?? foto??


En el foro de 650B y otras medidas de ruedas, hay un largo hilo con cuadros de 26" que les han metido 650B.

A mi Nicolai AC le quedan las de 650B y a mi Nashbar Signature 853 tambien.

El unico pex que yo le veo es que en una convertida a 650B, terminas con un eje de centro mas alto, que va en detrimento de la maniobrabilidad. Igual, no es mucho.

La ventaja de un cuadro 650B o 29" hecho para esa medida es que el BB termina a una altura que esta por debajo de la altura del eje de las ruedas, que hace a la bici mas estable sin perder mucha agilidad.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

En mi opinion utilizar MTBs con 650b delantera y 26" trasera funciona muy bien, sobre todo en NORBA hardtails viejitas que tienden a ser nerviosas, nomas compensar los cambios de geometria delantera con un poste de manubrio ligeramente mas corto y listo, una bici con lo mejor de los dos mundos. Para los terrenos donde supuestamente las 29er son lo máximo uso mi monstercross con 700c X 45 mm y a rodar.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Es lo que pense, que al ponerle las 2 ruedas 650, pierdes el drop en el BB.

Como dices, igual y no es tanto


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

twin said:


> ​Hace unos dias pude ver mi amigo David, al cual ya tenia tiempo de no verlo, le pregunte acerca de su ultima carrera (segunda carrera como novato) Me dijo que habia superado su tiempo y que habia quedado dentro de los primeros 15 lugares - creo que la carrera fue de alrededor the 50 participantes- A lo cual lo felicite, aun asi no lo vi muy contento, y le pregunte si habia algo que lo molestaba, me contesto que los primeros lugares habian sido ciclistas que usaban 29. Me conmento que sentia que no era justo que se mezclaran 26 y 29, ya que las 29 tienen ventaja sobre las 26 en carreras.
> 
> ​Yo he rodado con muchos grupos con 29 y he notado las ventajas y deventajas sobre las 26 ( siempre he tenido 26) de hecho tuve la oportunidad de un palomazo con una 29, suben como diablos y puedes notar como aceleran en campo abierto, en fin, pude haber mencionado muchas cosas, como que no se puede hacer una carrera marcado en los parametros de las bicis, tamanio, modelo, peso, por que tambien lo tendriamos que hacerlo para el ciclysta edad, peso, experiencia, skills, etc &#8230; y eso acabaria teniendo carreras individuales y ya no serian carreras &#8230;
> 
> ...


Just for the record ...my friend got the second place in the 9 hrs race. guees what??? he did it in a 29. so I think you get a better performace in a 29 than a 26.... despues les platico my experiencia en la 29. pero en adelanto les digo "que puedes ir mas rapido y aunque en algunas partes se a tonta en general es una opcion que ya estoy pensando" ...


----------

